# Proof of the Soul or "Spirit"



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Ok, I was just sitting at the computer thinking about all sorts of stuff and something ocurred to me. Now this IS the debate section so feel free to share any thoughts you have about this subject that you wish, but if you disagree with any of this all I ask is that you don't get angry. So here goes.

Now people have had endless debates over the years about whether or not we humans have a "soul" or a "spirit" that is inside of us. Now in my opinion, I am convinced that we DO for many reasons, mostley the fact that im a Christian, but thats besides the point. I have thought of something that could be considered "proof" of a soul or spirit outside of "religion" that anyone could see.

Now, this is what I was thinking. If we didn't have souls, WE wouldnt exist, our bodies would but there would be nothing inside the body to use it. This "proof" that I was thinking of is something VERY simple called SELF AWARENESS. We all have it, we all are in seperate bodies but we are all aware that we are trapped in this body. For instance, look down at your hand, look around the room you are in, you are aware that you are inside of your body using it how you wish. You have that awareness of being in your body. If I didn't have a soul, I wouldn't exist, there would just be my body there with me not inside of it to look and smell and hear and touch to know that im inside of my body. My body would probably go about doing what I would do, it would learn because of its very complex brain, but (I) (ME) would cease to exist like before I was born. So in my opinion, we must have souls, or else the part of you that makes you YOU would not be here, none of us would, we wouldn't be occupieing our bodies. So the proof of your soul or spirit, which ever you prefer, is your self awareness of YOURSELF.

I don't know if that made any sense to you but I know what Im talking about in my head, I just don't know if I worded it right. Now feel free to reply anything you like. :wink:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

eduEDU1 said:


> Now feel free to reply anything you like. :wink:


Why do you wink so often?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah that makes some sense. :wink: I mean, does an animal have a soul? I don't think so because I don't think it's aware of its body. Dogs and cats chase their own tales. :wink: Are they just less intelligent than us or are they just having fun or is it because they're not aware that it's their own body. :wink:

It could probably be argued that we're self aware because we're more intelligent than animals :wink: and they lack the brain capacity to have this. What I am eager to see, (well not really, I'll explain later) are animals that have human dna spliced into them. For example they have genetically breeded rats that have 1% human dna. :wink: I'm curious to see from continued experiments if these animals could become self aware. If so we have the answer that it's not because of a soul that we have self awareness. If not, then there's your answer. :wink:

Continuation from parenthesis- I think it's morally wrong to experiment on animals in this way, but I believe it will continue regardless of my beliefs, therefore I am eager to see the results. :wink:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > Now feel free to reply anything you like. :wink:
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > Now feel free to reply anything you like. :wink:
> ...


its a twitch that im very self-conceous about. ive had it since I was little. 8)


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Yeah that makes some sense. :wink: I mean, does an animal have a soul? I don't think so because I don't think it's aware of its body. Dogs and cats chase their own tales. :wink: Are they just less intelligent than us or are they just having fun or is it because they're not aware that it's their own body. :wink:
> 
> It could probably be argued that we're self aware because we're more intelligent than animals :wink: and they lack the brain capacity to have this. What I am eager to see, (well not really, I'll explain later) are animals that have human dna spliced into them. For example they have genetically breeded rats that have 1% human dna. :wink: I'm curious to see from continued experiments if these animals could become self aware. If so we have the answer that it's not because of a soul that we have self awareness. If not, then there's your answer. :wink:
> 
> Continuation from parenthesis- I think it's morally wrong to experiment on animals in this way, but I believe it will continue regardless of my beliefs, therefore I am eager to see the results. :wink:


I agree :wink: I would :wink: like to :wink: see the :wink: results from something like that too. But the only thing is, how would they tell us that they are self-aware? no animal of any sort has the ability to speak. and I think its morally wrong too but there is nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

eduEDU1 said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > eduEDU1 said:
> ...


Oh


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

See that's the thing. If they became self aware they would be able to communicate that with us. Given enough human dna they would be able learn how to speak and learn.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Oh


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> See that's the thing. If they became self aware they would be able to communicate that with us. Given enough human dna they would be able learn how to speak and learn.


But do they have the (physical) ability to talk? Well I guess if they became self aware even if they couldnt talk they could find other ways of communicating with us.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Guess we won't know :wink: until that day comes. :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Guess we won't know :wink: until that day comes. :wink:


true :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Omg of course animals alsn have a highnr self/spirit. Many witchds,druids and shamans work with animal spirits including myself-forum residant all round crazy woman....... :wink:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Cool to see other views  but I dont believe animals have a higher self or a spirit  They're just bodies operating on instincts.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

You can't do that experiment on animals, it's interfering with nature and the animals karmic life path- hell yes I'm being serious. Jesse don't let my cat hear you say that :shock: Everything has a soul,spirit, our bodies are just a shell that house our spirit, the temple of our spirit. I guess you would need an experience to proove it to you, I know that all things have a spirit, an essence. All things are energy.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

That experiment is horrible. I'm appalled that the scientists are doing things like that, but they're doing much more.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Jesse said:


> Yeah that makes some sense. :wink: I mean, does an animal have a soul? I don't think so because I don't think it's aware of its body. Dogs and cats chase their own tales. :wink: Are they just less intelligent than us or are they just having fun or is it because they're not aware that it's their own body. :wink:


To be honest I think alot of animals are far more intelligent than some humans, I mean some humans only live by instincts, they never question anything...they just eat ,**** and sleep lol. Animals don't live through the idea of EGO like humans do, they aren't vain like us humans and they don't waste their life on half the mundane crap that we do. And humans do sort of chase their tails, they run in cycles life after life following their imaginary EGO, making more mistakes and getting stuck in the cycle of life. If you want to argue that animals aren't self aware simply because they chase their tail or act stupid or are just being playful then what about children? First the child is only aware of itself....then the mother, but real self awareness comes later, children have a soul/spirit they just don't have objective thinking and they don't live through an ego.

What about animals who serve people? Guide dogs and such, they are intelligent because they are trained....animals can be taught. And there are numerous tales of animals saving lives............And the love an animal can give, animals know love-love comes from the spirit.

Now think I'm crazy if you want, I don't much care, but if I want to give an animal Reiki healing I have to ask the animals higher self for permission, the animal doesn't communicate this by speaking lol I'm not Mrs dolittle.....obviously but they can give an answer by showing you either aversion or affection and willingness-animals have free will also. An animal can and will show you when it's in pain or when it's depressed even. Horses for example are very spiritual animals, ask anyone who works with them and they will tell you how loving and how intelligent they are. I used to be terrified of them until a few months back when I got the chance to stroke one.....I can't explain what happened but it was something beautiful. And as a witch I work with animal "familiars", many , many faiths from native indians to modern day druids work with animals higher selves to receive messages etc and it works. It was Christianity who tried to wipe this practice right out.....this is fact, I'm not attacking Christianity...To Christians it was considered a lower pagan practice and that is why we hear in the bible talk of animals being lower than humans and we shall rights over them..it's simply an aversion and part of the attempt to destroy pagan practices and gain status and moral hierarchy. Christianity is the snob of all religions in that sense.

Animals aren't just empty shells with instincts, what about before they incarnated? Everybody comes from spirit and goes back to spirit-numerous times.....You yourself may have had incarnations as animals even...
The animal realm is the lowest incarnation sure, but that does by no means mean that animals do not have a higher self.

In regards to the higher self, when we are incarnated "down here" a part of us still remains "up there" connected to spirit, to source, any psychically aware person or medium knows this. Most people lose touch with this knowledge at an early age but not all of us do. The whole task in life then is to unite these perceived two but really one realities, that is what Yoga is and means...the union of the higher self/spirit with the lower self. That is the goal of all spiritual paths, although religions such as Christianity have since lost touch with this truth and it's become more of a moral war. The word Religion means to re-unite, to transcend all dualities and imagined opposites thus bringing the truth of the true self and a harmonious life.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Christianity is the snob of all religions in that sense.


Hey c'mon man!!! :shock:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL... i love how you say stuff like that about Christianity... Snob of all religions!! haha that's Gold! However, that's ur own opinion and doesn't mean it's true. I know of Christians who are snobs though... I go to church with them... They're all in their cliques 

Okay, back to the topic... interesting topic this one. In regards to animals... it really is debatable whether they have souls/spirits. From what I heard in the past, animals don't have a soul/spirit, they have no conscience and have the inability to makes decisions/choices. Again this is from what I heard and it's debatable.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

SistA HazeL said:


> I know of Christians who are snobs though... I go to church with them... They're all in their cliques


then I strongly suggest that you find another church. one where everyone is excepted for who they are and the people love each other. if you're in a church where the people there are snobs adn don't love each other, that means the Holy Spirit isn't there. And a church where the Holy Spirit is absent, is a dead church. But thats up to you. :wink:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> SistA HazeL said:
> 
> 
> > I know of Christians who are snobs though... I go to church with them... They're all in their cliques
> ...


All churches are dead.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > SistA HazeL said:
> ...


WOW Jess :shock: , why do you think that?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Experience.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Experience.


Have you personally been to EVERY church there is to go to?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Yep.


man I wish I was omnipresent too. :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Hahahahaha

Haze I was not calling christians snobs just chritianity. A snoa in the sense that it took paganism, shat on it, stole its deities and gave them a fancy robe.

If jesus walked into a church now and saw what went on he would say " yo don't do that for I am your brova, I'm back man I need a pint after that crucifixtion business, my mouths dryer than a nuns ****, fuck me I turned water into wine didn't I teach you anything..... And then he prob crucify himself.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Hahahahaha
> 
> Haze I was not calling christians snobs just chritianity. A snoa in the sense that it took paganism, shat on it, stole its deities and gave them a fancy robe.
> 
> If jesus walked into a church now and saw what went on he would say " yo don't do that for I am your brova, I'm back man I need a pint after that crucifixtion business, my mouths dryer than a nuns ****, flower* me I turned water into wine didn't I teach you anything..... And then he prob crucify himself.


W.........T..........F?!!!!!!!!!! :shock: WOW Lynsey, uuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you really don't like Christianity at all do you? :|


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

What I don't like is your presumptions and lack of a sense of humour. Its like the thoutht police around here. AND for the zillioneth time I don't hate Christanity! Lol I was stating facts about what it had done is all, not personal opinion. Please forgive me while I brand that onto my forhead. You always try to make it personal Dannie, it pisses me off, I was merely joking in my own crazy effed up way. :twisted: get off my case man.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Spirit said:


> What I don't like is your presumptions and lack of a sense of humour. Its like the thoutht police around here. AND for the zillioneth time I don't hate Christanity! Lol I was stating facts about what it had done is all, not personal opinion. Please forgive me while I brand that onto my forhead. You always try to make it personal Dannie, it pisses me off, I was merely joking in my own crazy effed up way. :twisted: get off my case man.


Chill hun :wink: , I was just shocked, not angry. I just didn't think that making fun of Jesus was very funny. You don't hear me making fun of buddhah do you? Chill sis.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

I wasn't making fun of Jesus. If you made fun of Buddha I'm sure he wouldn't mind, infact I wouldn't mind at all, it wouldn't be my problem if you did. Don't call me hun, you always do this Dannie. You're being a drama queen. Just leave it OK.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Just leave it OK.


Oh you would like that wouldnt you, that way I look like the bad guy AGAIN who gets personal and hurts other peoples feeling and such, im really getting sick of that crap :x !!! I try to be kind to you, but you always end up saying something offensive, then you all turn it around on me.

if buddha came down here now and saw that people werent doing their daily routine of meditating for 22 hours straight, im sure he would be APPAULED and say hey " I let a lion eat me so go to the store and get me a gallon of burnetts vodka so I can get trashed and go beat poor defensless animals with yardsticks until I puke my guts out, but don't forget to spend your whole life sitting indian style in your orange robes with your eyes closed, its the best way to spend your life now!!!!". 

Yeah thats basically what you said, and im getting sick of being made look like a bad guy when i am nothing but nice to people.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Lyns, Christians are part of Christianity and Christianity is part of Jesus Christ so therefore they are all affected...

Anyways, i don't care anymore. I'm leaving it to Jesus Christ to take care of this matter.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

SistA HazeL said:


> Lyns, Christians are part of Christianity and Christianity is part of Jesus Christ so therefore they are all affected...
> 
> Anyways, i don't care anymore. I'm leaving it to Jesus Christ to take care of this matter.


that was my point to her, I just didnt word it that way. Anyway, she wont want to be friends with me anymore when she reads that post above. I shouldnt have said that but there is nothing I can do about it now. :|


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

LOL that was good Dannie, I'm sure a dozen people will thank you for it.

............ you just take everything to personaly and turn it into something it isn't.

I'm not offended by your Buddha comments , if you choose to take everything personaly that's your choice.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Spirit said:


> LOL that was good Dannie, I'm sure a dozen people will thank you for it.
> 
> You are a nice guy sure but you just take everything to personaly and turn it into something it isn't.
> 
> I'm not offended by your Buddha comments , if you choose to take everything personaly that's your choice.


WOW thats all? I was expecting you to cast a spell on me that makes my wang turn black and fall off. Huh. :shock:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Nooo.....of course not Dannie....we can compromise, what color would you prefere your "wang" to go?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Nooo.....of course not Dannie....we can compromise, what color would you prefere your "wang" to go?


idk maybe tannish with a hint of peach. 8)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

wtf, triple post!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

double post OOPS


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

LOL @ thread.


Spirit said:


> Hahahahaha
> 
> Haze I was not calling christians snobs just chritianity. A snoa in the sense that it took paganism, shat on it, stole its deities and gave them a fancy robe.
> 
> If jesus walked into a church now and saw what went on he would say " yo don't do that for I am your brova, I'm back man I need a pint after that crucifixtion business, my mouths dryer than a nuns ****, flower* me I turned water into wine didn't I teach you anything..... And then he prob crucify himself.


lol Lyns I have the same thoughts. He would probably be disappointed at the spiritual bones :wink: many people in the church have up their asses too. "fuck me I turned water into wine didn't I teach you anything" lolol. Seriously. God/Jesus has a sense of humor too and enjoys things. I like the perspective you took on that Lyns, I've spent a large portion of my life in church and it was always boring and about guilt trips. If Jesus came down he'd probably take me surfing and say "hey check this out man, I don't even need a board, I can get barreled while walking on water!!!" I think Jesus was a chill guy from the accounts given through the Bible. Many people fear him because they think, ut oh if I don't believe in him he's guna DAMN ME TO HELL!!! You don't gotta prove nothing to God, some of the most spiritual experiences I've had are surfing waves and enjoying it. That alone is an act of worship. Many believers these days need to stop worrying about the guilt trips and fear that they hear while sitting in pews and get out on a hike and enjoy the beauty in the world God created. Don't you think God would appreciate that more than trying to make yourself a god by telling other people what to believe.

PS: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

eduEDU1 said:


> idk maybe tannish with a hint of peach. 8)


 Don't even think about it. Peachy is mine.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> LOL @ thread.
> 
> 
> Spirit said:
> ...


I wouldnt even begin to know haw to respond to that so I guess :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: whatever makes "YOU" happy is the most "IMPORTANT" thing .........."I guess"


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > idk maybe tannish with a hint of peach. 8)
> ...


pppppppppphhhhhhhhh HAHAHA!!!!!!!!! :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

You think I'm kidding... here we are... :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:  :!:










Her and living simply are what make me happy.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

...


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

..


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Of course! God has a sense of humour... I don't =P


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> You think I'm kidding... here we are... :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:  :!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NIIIIIIIICCEEEE!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you used protection. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > You think I'm kidding... here we are... :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:  :!:
> ...


Yes, protection from kissing so they didn't get cooties!



surfingisfun001 said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > idk maybe tannish with a hint of peach. 8)
> ...


He's after all the women! ahhh


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > surfingisfun001 said:
> ...


I know RIGHT!!!!........BASTARD!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Ah but they won't be after him when his "wang" turns tan and peach and falls off.....mwhahaha :evil: ... 

I think Jesse meant you Dannie.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah I was lol.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Ah but they won't be after him when his "wang" turns tan and peach and falls off.....mwhahaha :evil: ...
> 
> I think Jesse meant you Dannie.


Well if thats the case then flower* you JESSE!!!!!! :lol: :lol: 
just kiddin. :wink: 
and btw I did notice in the shower it was a little peachy 2day. 8)


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

PENIS AND TESTICLES I LOVE THE BIBLE!!!!!!! TITS AND BUM i LOVE JESUS!!!!

FUCK YOU DANNIE.......JUST KIDDING HAHAHA


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> PENIS AND TESTICLES I LOVE THE BIBLE!!!!!!! TITS AND BUM i LOVE JESUS!!!!
> 
> flower* YOU DANNIE.......JUST KIDDING HAHAHA


 :lol: 8) :wink: :lol: 8) :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: 8)

..hhahHHAHAHAHAHAH!!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Spirit said:


> PENIS AND TESTICLES I LOVE THE BIBLE!!!!!!! TITS AND BUM i LOVE JESUS!!!!


There you go again Lynsey. :x


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Playing around Danimoth!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

...


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

lol. This thread has gotten slightly off topic.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> lol. This thread has gotten slightly off topic.


I AGREE!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > PENIS AND TESTICLES I LOVE THE BIBLE!!!!!!! TITS AND BUM i LOVE JESUS!!!!
> ...


Where'd I go? You had me worried I had to look and make sure I was still here. Oh Dannie man, lighten the eff up, that was just a lil impression of you lol, a lil friendly mocking....can't you take anything on the chin. bite me.

I could write "there you go again Dannie" too... but to be frank I'm not watching your every move.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Spirit said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > Spirit said:
> ...


Why cant you just leave Jesus and the Bible out of the conversation? you don't like either one of them so why do you continue to bring them up in durogatory ways? :|


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Why can't you stop taking everything so personally, why are you so highly strung, why are you such a hypocrite.? Why are you a passive aggressive?

I do love Jesus, the fact that I was JOKING and not actually using the words in the context of being intentionally derogative seems to fly straight past you again and again. Me Dannie, I will say things to your face because I am simply joking. I wasn't the first person who said what I said to you....I just thought it was funny and borrowed it. You will never control me or tell me what I can or can't say, so give up. It's OK when others do it, you don't complain until I do it, I dunno whether to be insulted or flattered that you just have a problem with me.....AGAIN if you choose to take everything personally, if you choose to be so highly strung....your choice OK.

It was a lil impression of you that's all, it had NOTHING do actually do with Jesus.......One minute you're like "the bible says don't do this, don't do that, you're all sinners" etc etc....Then you're like HAHAHA!!! SUCK MY BALLS"!!!!!!!! A VICAR SUCKED MY DICK!!!! ........Weirdness, I was just displaying what I perceived as you and your double standard okay. .....I find it funny about you, I'm not meaning it horribly, but as you obviously can't handle it or just take it on the chin, fine, I'll stop.

We love you Dannie and we love Jesus, chill out.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Spirit said:


> One minute you're like "the bible says don't do this, don't do that, you're all sinners" etc etc....Then you're like HAHAHA!!! SUCK MY BALLS"!!!!!!!! A VICAR SUCKED MY DICK!!!! displaying what I perceived as you and your double standard okay. .....


I flower* NEVER SAID ANY THING LIKE THIS!!! "the bible says don't do this, don't do that, you're all sinners" SO STOP PUTTING WORDS IN MY MOUTH!!!! I called myself a sinner. So there is no "double standered" here woman!!!. But whatever, if you're joking fine whatever, I don't really give a shit anymore.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> I flower* NEVER SAID ANY THING LIKE THIS!!! SO STOP PUTTING WORDS IN MY MOUTH!!!!


Sure, Ditto, then stop telling me what I am then and what I do and don't hate. Sure I was joking, man.....Let's just avoid eachother eh.


----------



## jmdavid (May 17, 2009)

Actually there is much debate as to some other highly developed mammals being self aware...such as chimpanzees, dolphins, and elephants (have funerals). If DP has taught you anything it should be that there are many different levels of awareness, of both the self and the environment.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Spirit said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > I flower* NEVER SAID ANY THING LIKE THIS!!! SO STOP PUTTING WORDS IN MY MOUTH!!!!
> ...


I don't want to avoid you Lynsey, I like you  . I guess I should just assume that you are joking next time and not say anything.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I LOVE JESSE!!!!!!!!


I love you too Lynsey xxxo <3


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


>


WTF? :shock: what is this a picture of?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Paradise :wink: Can you guess who is who?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Paradise :wink: Can you guess who is who?


not really it just looks like a random picture of naked people and people surfing.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

...


----------

